# which part of nz to move to?



## andrew.catrina (Apr 17, 2011)

we are a family of 6 (soon to be 8), four boys aged 10, 5, 3 and two and a boy and girl on way and are wondering where in nz have families from the uk relocated to?
my hubby has been offered a job in invercargill (hes a gas fitter/plumber), but we also love the look of the north of the north island. 
we want to boys to have more out door living, be more active and have the oppportunity to mix in with as many different sports and activities, as well as my hubby and i making new friends also.
look forward to hearing your advice and experiences.
thanks


----------

